# Serie Bwin 2012/2013



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

La serie B 2012/2013 
http://www.seriebwin.it/index.php/site/home

Le squadre:

Sassuolo
Livorno 
Spezia
Crotone
Pro Vercelli
Varese
H. Verona
V. Lanciano
Empoli
Cittadella
Vicenza
Brescia
Ternana
Juve Stabia 
Cesena
Modena
Padova
Ascoli
Bari
Reggina
Novara
Grosseto


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Pavoletti DEVASTANTE. Quest'anno il Sassuolo va in serie A, me lo sento.


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Pavoletti DEVASTANTE. Quest'anno il Sassuolo va in serie A, me lo sento.


Un paio di giorni fa aveva anche dichiarato che sognava di venire a giocare a Livorno... mi sa che con Spinelli non lo vedremo mai da noi


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Il Padova continua a deludermi, ho guardato la partita. Beh veramente una squadra senza capo ne coda, da anni. Continuano a prendere giocatori più per il nome che per il reale valore, continuano a dimenticarsi totalmente di rafforzare una difesa a mio avviso imbarazzante. Hanno provato a mettere un allenatore in auge come Pea alla guida, ma sta incontrando davvero tantissime difficoltà. 

Il Verona ha costruito veramente una squadra con i fiocchi, ha mantenuto l'impianto di gioco dello scorso anno che girava molto bene ed ha inserito li davanti alcune individualità molto brave, cosa che l'hanno prima gli era mancato.


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Padova continua a deludermi, ho guardato la partita. Beh veramente una squadra senza capo ne coda, da anni. Continuano a prendere giocatori più per il nome che per il reale valore, continuano a dimenticarsi totalmente di rafforzare una difesa a mio avviso imbarazzante. Hanno provato a mettere un allenatore in auge come Pea alla guida, ma sta incontrando davvero tantissime difficoltà.
> 
> Il Verona ha costruito veramente una squadra con i fiocchi, ha mantenuto l'impianto di gioco dello scorso anno che girava molto bene ed ha inserito li davanti alcune individualità molto brave, cosa che l'hanno prima gli era mancato.


3 gol divorati a porta vuota.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2012)

Sisi hanno sbagliato tanti gol, di cui uno a porta vuota clamoroso. Ma al di la di questo vedi proprio che manca un concetto fondamentale per andare in serie A, la compattezza della squadra. Se la squadra è sbadata, farfallona, poco compatta non fai il salto di categoria. E ciò che più mi meraviglia è che un dirigente come Rino Foschi, molto bravo e preparato, in due anni non avesse fatto interventi massicci a livello difensivo.


----------



## Lollo7zar (9 Settembre 2012)

risalgono verona (aimè) spezia (col grande SANSOVINI ) e poi ai play off non so


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Settembre 2012)

Confidiamo tutti nel Tir.
Due battute d'arresto per la Pro ma il campionato è ancora lunghissimo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Settembre 2012)

ma il cesena come mai fa così tanto schifo?  già l'anno scorso con la rosa che avevano sembrava impossibile che retrocedessero, pensate quest'anno


----------



## Pedrosa (9 Settembre 2012)

Tremate, quest'anno spacchiamo tutto. Malonga 3 gol in 2 partite


----------



## juventino (9 Settembre 2012)

A giudicar dalle prime giornate mi sembra che al momentola squadra migliore sia nettamente lo Spezia.



AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma il cesena come mai fa così tanto schifo?  già l'anno scorso con la rosa che avevano sembrava impossibile che retrocedessero, pensate quest'anno



Beh se Campedelli ad allenare ci mette suo fratello i risultati solo questi possono essere.


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Settembre 2012)

Grande Pablito Gonzalez


----------



## GioNF (10 Settembre 2012)

Non parlo della mia squadra, visto che da iiiiinnumerevoli anni la DOVUTA promozione in serie A ci viene rubata vergognosamente.

Parliamo invece delle rivali. 
Il Padova, nonostante abbia il DVX(che carisma Pea ) in panchina, non riesce ad ingranare. Così come il Grosseto, due squadre tristissime.
Bene bene, oltre alle due favorite di questo campionato, cioè il Verona e lo Spezia, il Livorno. 
Male bene anche il Modena, che ha i giocatori ma ha un allenatore che non ritengo all'altezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2012)

Sassuolo e Varese dirette in A.
Playoff: Verona, Bari, Livorno, Spezia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Ma Mehmeti ha davvero fatto 3 gol? O___O


----------



## GioNF (10 Settembre 2012)

Quanti gufi in questo topic..l'anno scorso c'era tutta la mafia di stampo abruzz-cecoslovacc. Quest'anno prevedo ondate dal nord est


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Settembre 2012)

Togliete pure il livorno. Con la difesa che abbiamo dobbiamo andare avanti a 3 go a partita. Se ne riparla a gennaio se spinelli non ci vende mezza squadra


----------



## Jaqen (10 Settembre 2012)

Il Verona ha un organico troppo superiore. Appena ingrana un momento...


----------



## esjie (10 Settembre 2012)

Il Sasso per andare in A deve dimostrarlo che se lo merita 10 volte di più che qualsiasi altra realtà. Verona, Livorno, Bari, Reggina ecc. hanno la precedenza...


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Settembre 2012)

il sassuolo ha un organico inferiore allo scorso anno difficle vada in b, l'occasione grossa l'ha avuta lo scorso anno, ma non l'hanno voluta far risalire (chi ha visto samp sasso sa di cosa parlo)


cmq l'avete visto Sansovini ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Il Sasso per andare in A deve dimostrarlo che se lo merita 10 volte di più che qualsiasi altra realtà. Verona, Livorno, *Bari*, Reggina ecc. hanno la precedenza...


----------



## anto_milan (10 Settembre 2012)

Spero che finalmento il Sassuolo passi in A, ha un ottimo organico e sicuramente vale più di un Pescara qualsiasi! Altre serie candidate alla promozione sono lo Spezia e, purtroppo, il Verona.


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Settembre 2012)

Il Verona e il Sassuolo per me son certe di andare su.
Poi Lo Spezia anche è una seria candidata, ha una rosa della madonna. Sarà un bel campionato!


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Esonerato l'Allenatore del Cesena a quanto pare.


----------



## S T B (11 Settembre 2012)

il Livorno ha iniziato alla grande quest'anno, potrebbe arrivare almeno ai playoff. Per la promozione vedo benissimo il Sassuolo, lo Spezia e il Verona. Occhio anche al Novara...
Per quanto riguarda il Cesena l'epilogo per il fratello di Campedelli era scontato già dall'annuncio in estate.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2012)

Anche il Padova lo metterei tra le favorite. Il mercato non è stato affatto male,anche se l'inizio del campionato va un pò a rilento.
Sono sicuro che comunque sarà un avversario ostico per tutti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esonerato l'Allenatore del Cesena a quanto pare.



Si,arriva Bisoli.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2012)

Daje Empoli ho bisogno di una tua vittoria!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Settembre 2012)

Ma non ci credo autogol...


----------



## Pedrosa (21 Settembre 2012)

Temete il Vicenza, quest'anno sono positivo


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Dicembre 2012)

2-0 nel derby con l'hellas e tutti a casa


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Dicembre 2012)

quanto mi dispiace per Mandorlini


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Dicembre 2012)

Ribadisco il dispiacere per il becco  .... ciao Cornelio


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Dicembre 2012)

ormai a meno di assurdi crolli il sassuolo ha un piede in serie a


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Dicembre 2012)

felicissima per il novara finalmente due vittorie daiii, bene il pareggio della pro vercelli .


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2012)

Serie B: il Sassuolo riprende la fuga
Livorno a -4 dalla capolista. Verona al 3/o posto

Ansa


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2013)

Quindi saliranno Sassuolo e ???

Pronosticate va....


----------



## Hammer (2 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi saliranno Sassuolo e ???
> 
> Pronosticate va....



Verona.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Verona.


----------



## Hammer (2 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Dai Darren vorrei troppo un Milan-Verona  detto questo secondo me salgono veramente.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Aprile 2013)

considerando gli aiutini arbitrali che ricevono, devono salire loro


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2013)

Grande il Novara che ha scalato la classica in poche giornate  , spero che in A vada il Livorno visto che l'allenatore e lo zio di un mio amico speriamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Aprile 2013)

Il Brescia ha qualche possibilità di tornare in A?


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Aprile 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il Brescia ha qualche possibilità di tornare in A?



mi pare sia settima quindi dovrebbe arrivare sesta per giocarsi la promozione ai playoff...speriamo ce la faccia!il sassuolo dovrebbe già essere sicuro del primo posto...a sto punto spero che salgano il verona e una tra brescia,varese e novara...tutte trasferte vicine


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Aprile 2013)

il novara se va avanti così va a finire che se ne torna di nuovo in A


----------



## Underhill84 (3 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;157229 ha scritto:


> Grande il Novara che ha scalato la classica in poche giornate  , spero che in A vada il Livorno visto che l'allenatore e lo zio di un mio amico speriamo



grande allenatore trall'altro  ha trasformato una squadra da retrocessione (l'anno scorso) in una squadra che lotta per la serie A!! secondo me farà strada


----------



## juventino (3 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo temo che alla fine l'Hellas tornerà in A quest'anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

Faragoooooooooooooooo al 93° seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee vai novaraaa mio


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;159823 ha scritto:


> Faragoooooooooooooooo al 93° seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee vai novaraaa mio



Partita clamorosa!!! davvero bella!!
peccato per il verona =_= mandorlini muflone


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

*Risultati:*
Reggina-Bari 1-0 (giocata ieri)
Novara-Sassuolo 3-2 
Verona-Ternana 2-1
Vicenza-Cittadella 1-2 
Modena-Pro Verceli 1-0 
Livorno-Ascoli 3-0
Brescia-Cesena 2-1
Lanciano-Juve Stabia 1-1 
Empoli-Crotone 0-0
Spezia-Grosseto 2-1
Padova-Varese si gioca Lunedi

*Classifica*


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Aprile 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Partita clamorosa!!! davvero bella!!
> peccato per il verona =_= mandorlini muflone



vero è stata davvero una bella partita, il Novara ha giocato bene, peccato aver buttato via quasi tre punti con due gol del sassuolo in poco tempo, per fortuna e arrivato il clamoroso vantaggio del Novara , anche se credo che vadano su verona,sassuolo e livorno , avrei preferito il Novara tocca aspettare


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;159832 ha scritto:


> vero è stata davvero una bella partita, il Novara ha giocato bene, peccato aver buttato via quasi tre punti con due gol del sassuolo in poco tempo, per fortuna e arrivato il clamoroso vantaggio del Novara , anche se credo che vadano su verona,sassuolo e livorno , avrei preferito il Novara tocca aspettare



il pareggio del sassuolo era da annullare... fallo netto!!! al sassuolo stanno facendo un casino di favori

La classifica sopra cmq contiene un errore non da poco... a pari punti sale il verona e non il livorno =_= scontri diretti a loro favore


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Aprile 2013)

*Restituiti 2 punti al Novara che sale 5° in classifica a 53 punti.*


----------



## Hammer (10 Aprile 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;163250 ha scritto:


> *Restituiti 2 punti al Novara che sale 5° in classifica a 53 punti.*



Spettacolo, lo voglio in A.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Aprile 2013)

Grosseto-Empoli *0-1* 
Cesena-Verona *0-0*
Sassuolo-Brescia *1-1*
Varese-Livorno *1-3*
Novara-Vicenza *3-1*
Juve Stabia-Spezia *2-1*
Ascoli-Modena *2-3*
Ternana-Reggina *1-0*
Crotone-Pro Vercelli *2-1*
Bari-Lanciano *4-3*
Cittadella-Padova *3-3*

*CLASSIFICA*





​


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Aprile 2013)

il sassuolo va a finire che fa i playoff


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Aprile 2013)

la quantità di regalini al sassuolo sta diventando imbarazzante


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Aprile 2013)

vittoria del sassuolo

pareggia il verona

grosseto retrocesso in lega pro


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Aprile 2013)

*Risultati*:

Brescia-Grosseto *3-1*
Empoli-Juve Stabia *5-0* (Doppietta Saponara)
Modena-Bari *0-0*
Padova-Crotone *2-1*
Pro Vercelli-Varese *2-1*
Reggia-Sassuolo *0-2*
Spezia-Cesena *1-0*
Verona-Cittadella *0-0*
Vicenza-Ascoli *1-0 *
Lanciano-Ternana *1-1*
Livorno-Novara domani sera

*Classifica:*



​


----------



## Canonista (16 Aprile 2013)

Io voglio gli Hellas in Serie A!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Aprile 2013)

*Risultato*
Livorno-Novara *1-3*

*Classifica *


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2013)

il novara se continua così i play off li domina

un girone fa erano in zona retrocessione :|


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2013)

*Risultati:*

Sassuolo-Bari *2-1*
Cittadella-Juve Stabia *1-0*
Grosseto-Livorno *0-3*
Vicenza-Pro Vercelli *3-1*
Cesena-Virtus Lanciano *1-1*
Crotone-Reggina *2-2*
Spezia-Empoli *3-0*
Novara-Modena* 0-1*
Ternana-Varese *0-1*
Ascoli-Padova Lunedi 
Verona-Brescia Lunedi

*Classifica*:


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

Mi piacerebbe andasse in A il Varese (da varesotto), anche dopo le 2 promozioni sfiorate negli ultimi 2 anni.
Nonostante quest'anno giochi molto male, è comunque pur sempre in zona playoff.
Magari fa come la Samp l'anno scorso, anche se la vedo dura.
In A alla fine andranno Sassuolo, Livorno e Verona (squadra e allenatore che detesto).


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Aprile 2013)

a verona arbitro palesemente venduto... che schifo


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Aprile 2013)

*Risultati*:

Modena-Sassuolo *2-1*
Ascoli-Verona *0-5*
Bari-Spezia *2-1*
Juve Stabia-Ternana *1-1*
Lanciano-Crotone *1-1*
Livorno-Vicenza *2-0*
Padova-Novara *3-3*
Pro Vercelli-Grosseto *0-0*
Reggina-Brescia *0-1*
Varese-Cittadella* 2-0* 
Empoli-Cesena Domenica alle 12:30


*Classifica*:










​


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Maggio 2013)

*Risultati*:

Verona-Pro Vercelli *3-1*
Brescia-Ascoli *3-2*
Cittadella-Reggina *1-2*
Novara-Bari *0-1*
Cesena-Juve Stabia *3-1*
Ternana-Livorno *1-1*
Spezia-Lanciano *1-1*
Grosseto-Varese *2-2*
Crotone-Modena *2-1*
Vicenza-Empoli 1-5 in corso...


*Classifica*:











​


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Maggio 2013)

sassuolo-padova 1-1

il sassuolo sta seriamente rischiando di non centrare la promozione, o vince col lanciano sabato oppure la situazione si fa complicata


----------



## Hammer (6 Maggio 2013)

Pazzesco, il Sassuolo rischia il tracollo


----------



## Elshafenomeno (6 Maggio 2013)

ma come si fa a buttare una serie A così....


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Maggio 2013)

Sembra che hanno paura di salire in A.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2013)

si profila una bellissima giornata di B oggi!

il sassuolo con la vittoria è in A, se non vincesse invece rischia veramente tanto di dover fare i play off, visto che verona e empoli non dovrebbero avere particolari problemi
in coda vicenza che contro un modena ormai senza ambizioni ha l'ultima occasione di evitare la lega pro diretta, visto che l'ascoli pur avendo molti problemi dovrebbe superare la ternana ormai salva in casa

ma soprattutto l'ultima gioranta sarà grandiosa, con empoli-verona e sassuolo-livorno


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2013)

incredibile

1-0 lanciano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

No vabbè   mi auguro per il Sassulo che alla fine vincano altrimenti vanno a fare i play off settimana prossima


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2013)

1-1 sassuolo su punizione


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2013)

2-1 sassuolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2013)

2-2 lanciano


----------



## Frikez (11 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No vabbè   mi auguro per il Sassulo che alla fine vincano altrimenti vanno a fare i play off settimana prossima



Perderanno in casa col Livorno la prossima 

Madò che ultima giornata al cardiopalma


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Maggio 2013)

Il Sassuolo rischia clamorosamente


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Maggio 2013)

*Risultati*:
Livorno-Brescia *3-0*
Bari-Cesena *2-1*
Empoli-Cittadella *1-0*
Reggina-Grosseto *1-0*
Modena-Vicenza *0-1*
Lanciano-Sassuolo *2-2*
Ascoli-Ternana *1-1*
Juve Stabia-Verona* 0-3*
Padova-Spezia *1-1*
Pro Vercelli-Novara *1-2*
Varese-Crotone lunedi


*Classifica*:






*Grosseto, Pro Vercelli in Lega pro*​


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2013)

Il Sassuolo sta buttando via tutto, incredibile.
Se va ai playoff (sempre che ci siano), per me in A non ci viene nemmeno quest'anno.
Spero che il Varese faccia come la Samp l'anno scorso, ma la vedo durissima e non è nemmeno detto che arrivi sesto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2013)

l'unico modo per cui non si farebbero i play off è che il verona vinca con l'empoli e il livorno batta il sassuolo, a quesl punto le prime 3 sono tutte in A

verona che tra tutte è quella messa meglio, la A sarebbe matematica anche col pareggio, risultato che condannerebbe una tra livorno e sassuolo ai play off, e a quel punto il sassuolo può solo vincere visto che ha perso all'andata col livorno

la prossima giornata sarà a dir poco entusiasmante! la miglior serie B dai tempi di juve, genoa e napoli sicuramente


----------



## Elshafenomeno (11 Maggio 2013)

peccato per il sassuolo, mi sa che la A la possono salutare

verona-empoli è il biscotto più annunciato degli ultimi 150 anni

sassuolo-livorno attualmente è 2 fisso

e ai playoff empoli in carrozza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perderanno in casa col Livorno la prossima
> 
> Madò che ultima giornata al cardiopalma


Tremenda, considerato che c'è anche lo scontro diretto Livorno-Sassuolo. Quella messa peggio, però, è il Livorno che è costretto a vincere, al Verona e al Sassuolo basta un pareggio.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (11 Maggio 2013)

quella messo peggio è il sassuolo, memntalmente mi sembrano proprio a pezzi. Forse erano già sicuri di passare in A e hanno mollato, poi recupèerare le forze mentali è un casino


----------



## Frikez (11 Maggio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> verona-empoli è il biscotto più annunciato degli ultimi 150 anni



Non penso proprio, il Verona farà di tutto per vincere, nelle ultime 4 hanno fatto la bellezza di 15 gol e sono sicuro che non giocheranno per lo 0a0.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2013)

secondo me l'unica che davvero ormai è certa della A è il verona

il sassuolo lo vedo molto male col livorno, ma poi non è detto, il calcio è imprevedibile


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Maggio 2013)

io son sempre qua che impreco per quel gol al 94° di Carcoforo.... =_= Sabato sarà da infarto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Maggio 2013)

Hanno fatto di tutto per non andare in serie A. Da ufficio inchiesta.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Maggio 2013)

*Trapani e Avellino* promosse in B. 

Per i siciliani è una *storica promozione*, per la prima volta giocheranno il campionato cadetto. 

Per la terza promozione bisognerà invece attendere l'esito dei play-off:
- *Semifinali Play Off *(andata 26/5 e ritorno 2/6): *Virtus Entella-Lecce e Sud Tirol-Carpi*. Finali in programma il 9 ed il 16 giugno


----------



## Elshafenomeno (15 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio, il Verona farà di tutto per vincere, nelle ultime 4 hanno fatto la bellezza di 15 gol e sono sicuro che non giocheranno per lo 0a0.



il verona con un punto è in ogni caso promosso, l'Empoli con un punto è in ogni caso ai playoff.
Mi domando come non possa finire in pareggio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io son sempre qua che impreco per quel gol al 94° di Carcoforo.... =_= Sabato sarà da infarto



magna tranquillo, che passate

io tifavo per il sassuolo, il presidente è milanista sfegatato, i colori sociali mi piacciono e la squadra mi è simpatica, e Berardi è un gioocatore per il quale stravedo. Non vdo però come possiate non passeggiare sui resti di questa squadra scarica.


----------



## Underhill84 (17 Maggio 2013)

ansiaansiaansiaansiaansiaansiaansia


----------

